# Tezcatlipoca and Quetzalcoatl vs Shiva the Destroyer



## Luftwaffles (Apr 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ The Aztec Gods_ 








 vs

*Spoiler*: _ The Destroyer_ 









Who wins? The Aztecs or the Indian?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 18, 2013)

When did the ban on Religion threads get Lifted I seen about three of this shit posted just today


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> When did the ban on Religion threads get Lifted I seen about three of this shit posted just today



Well I mean these kinds of religious threads are ok because they don't bring up Shitstorms like Judo-Christian-Islamic religions.

There is this great hatred towards Judo-Christian religion ... for some reason ...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Well I mean these kinds of religious threads are ok because they don't bring up Shitstorms like Judo-Christian-Islamic religions.
> 
> There is this great hatred towards Judo-Christian religion ... for some reason ...



God being omnipotent has a tendency of doing that.  I think even the angels are off-limits.

Then again, I suppose religion threads in general are banned due to inconsistency in interpretations.


----------



## familyparka (Apr 18, 2013)

Religion thread.

Seriously, what is wrong with you people?




















































Also, Quetzalcoatl solos


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 18, 2013)

)

Scroll down to the bottom for two of Shiva's weapons, specifically Pashupatastra.  It is capable of destroying all creation


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> )
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom for two of Shiva's weapons, specifically Pashupatastra.  It is capable of destroying all creation



Along with that, Trishula can destroy 3 worlds.

When looked upon as a weapon of Shiva, the trishula is said to destroy the three worlds: the physical world, the world of the forefathers (representing culture drawn from the past) and the world of the mind (representing the processes of sensing and acting). The three worlds are supposed to be destroyed by Shiva into a single non-dual plane of existence, that is bliss alone.


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't close this awesome thread.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 18, 2013)

Just avoid "Modern religions" or limit it to mythological creatures imo

So I guess Shiva would make this thread a problem.(any religion still around with a large following)

Not sure how many if any still believe in the Aztec gods


----------



## Solrac (Apr 18, 2013)

^ Some people still believe in Aztec gods. AT least some people in Mexico do.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 19, 2013)

Pecola said:


> ^ Some people still believe in Aztec gods. AT least some people in Mexico do.



I've never even heard of anybody that still believes in those stuff.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Well I mean these kinds of religious threads are ok because they don't bring up Shitstorms like Judo-Christian-Islamic religions.
> 
> There is this great hatred towards Judo-Christian religion ... for some reason ...



it isn't "hatred", it's people being complete idiots about it 

also, I have a hunch Shiva wins this


----------



## Solrac (Apr 19, 2013)

Totally not a cat said:


> I've never even heard of anybody that still believes in those stuff.



ever heard of the Mexica Movement, bro?

still it's pretty fascinating to learn about the Aztec gods/beings and their power.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 19, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it isn't "hatred", it's people being complete idiots about it
> 
> also, I have a hunch Shiva wins this



Doesn't Shiva have the best feats out of...like.._any_ deity?


----------



## Solrac (Apr 19, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Doesn't Shiva have the best feats out of...like.._any_ deity?



Eh, I wouldn't go so far as to say.... _any_. Excluding true omnipotents and at least several other possible high-tier nigh-omnipotents in actual religion/mythology/rl stuff (which i'm not going to be bothered to list), then MAYBE. 

But yeah Shiva is like a mythological/religious equivalent to the Living Tribunal or full-powered Spectre/Lucifer Morningstar/Michael Demiurgos /whoever's only second to the Presence or Primal Monitor in DCU.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 19, 2013)

Well I did say best feats
And you can't really ever prove omnipotence so that doesn't really fall under feats imo


----------



## Solrac (Apr 19, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Well I did say best feats
> And you can't really ever prove omnipotence so that doesn't really fall under feats imo



"best" is arguable. Best from what the OBD knows about shiva and the real-life gods, maybe. But outside, no one knows for certain.

It's "best" if I took this to your VM page for discussion.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 19, 2013)

Pecola said:


> "best" is arguable. Best from what the OBD knows about shiva and the real-life gods, maybe. But outside, no one knows for certain.



What exactly do you mean by outside?

We pretty much just go by what info we can get around here afaik


----------



## Solrac (Apr 19, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> What exactly do you mean by outside?
> 
> We pretty much just go by what info we can get around here afaik



like outside the OBD. Not everyone in the OBD knows about absolutely everything, especially when it comes to stuff like religion/mythology and God-knows-what-other-type-of-abstract-or-obscure-stuff-people-study-about-and-revel-in.


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2013)

Ironically with hindu myths, it's pretty hotly debated about who is in highest esteem between the trimurti


----------



## Solrac (Apr 19, 2013)

man mythology threads are suddenly booming in the OBD in this time of the year.


----------

